# Routines at the gym for a long and lean look?



## SagMaria (Apr 20, 2007)

Okay, I wanna do the weights and the cardio and all that but I'm looking for a plan that will make me long and lean, I DONT want to bulk up and I think I tend to do that easily ...  are there any personal trainers or fitness experts here that can suggest some moves and equipment, routine, etc?


----------



## hals (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm not a trainer or a profesonal, but i did ask the same question to my trainer when i started working out. She said that it would be nearly impossible for me to "bulk up" becuase as females we dont have the testosterone to get big...meaning we would only tone up and not get bigger..however if you are doing weights do expect for a slight gain in weight because muscle does way more then fat.

as for being long and lean, you might want to check out some yoga classes or pilates. I heard those are great for muscle lenth, dance also does wonders for the body as well. good luck! I hope that helped


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Apr 21, 2007)

Please use the search tool... there is a sticky in the top section that discuss weight training..

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=51645


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm going to add you have to HAVE MUSCLE to have the definition to look 'toned'. so get used to the idea of using at least 15 lb weights, and HIIT cardio


----------



## Katja (Apr 24, 2007)

*Plenty of cardio to burn fat, and 3 sets of 15-20 reps of exercises utilizing a resistance band.  I would also focus on a healthy and balanced food regimne.

Pilates and yoga will help your physique appear lengthened and aide in definition; it will also increase flexibility, balance, and inner self.*


----------



## SagMaria (Apr 26, 2007)

This has nothing to do with weight training as a sole topic so I don't see why I can't have my own thread....

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 

 
_Please use the search tool... there is a sticky in the top section that discuss weight training..

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=51645_


----------



## aeni (Apr 26, 2007)

Cardio and stretching exercises.


----------

